# Schaltschrank Türverriegelung



## Ghosty (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind gerade dabei einen Schaltschrank für Amerika zu Planen. Der Schaltschrank soll nach NFPA79 aufgebaut werden. 
Wir haben nun schon von Rittal den Schaltschrank TS8005.500. 
Das Problem ist nun da es ein 2-Türiger Schrank ist, muss eine geeignete Türverriegelung eingebaut werden.
Ich dachte eigentlich an die Nebentürverriegelung TS 4911.100. Doch das Funktioniert lauf Rittal nicht.
Wie realisiert ihr diese Türverriegelung? Gibt es für diesen Schaltschrank eine einfache mechanische Lösung?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Schelka (8 Juni 2012)

schau dir mal das da an - vielleicht hilft dir das weiter 

http://www.rittal.com/de-de/product...UBEHOER1/PRO14574ZUBEHOER1&productID=PRO14574


----------

